# #4 turnout and my equipment?



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm using Anyrail to design my new layout. I'm using the #5 Peco turnouts from my first crack at this and I know my 60' cars and SD40-2s run well on them.

Problem is that in the Anyrail track library there is only a Peco #4 wye (code 83). A quick google search suggests no other size exists. Will this equipment be alright on a #4?

Thanks, all
Paul


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul

Here is a pic of the Peco #4 wye.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/peco-code-...oFdAlMFOOjCAJ70rJHuXW7yFAkkiCzUBoCojgQAvD_BwE

I don't have either your loco or the wye, however, checking
the wye in the attachment, it appears that there is little
curvature in the routes. Even tho
the loco has 6 wheel trucks I would think that
it should negotiate this wye satisfactorily. 

If any of our members has experienced this situation
I do hope that they will comment.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

spikedrivingblues said:


> I'm using Anyrail to design my new layout. I'm using the #5 Peco turnouts from my first crack at this and I know my 60' cars and SD40-2s run well on them.
> 
> Problem is that in the Anyrail track library there is only a Peco #4 wye (code 83). A quick google search suggests no other size exists. Will this equipment be alright on a #4?
> 
> ...


Paul, wye turnouts are different; the frog number isn't the amount of diversion from the through route like it is in conventional turnouts. Wye turnouts' frog # is the sum of the diversion BETWEEN the two routes...so it's really like a #8...except two of them back-to-back, sharing the same frog.

BUT...Peco did something a little different with their #4 Wye using a somewhat smaller radius to get a shorter turnout:

Read this thread...it's worth the trouble:

https://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/34901


At Fast Tracks, the place where you can learn to make your own turnouts, they have an extensive library of templates...printable ones.

https://www.handlaidtrack.com/tt-ho-y-4

Click on the 'download' icon and when it loads, you'll see, if you imagineer a through route instead of the other diverging route, that a #4 is really half of a #8 on each side.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

My _guess_ is that if your equipment handles a #4 "regular" turnout without problems, a wye-style #4 shouldn't trip them up, either.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

mesenteria said:


> Paul, wye turnouts are different; the frog number isn't the amount of diversion from the through route like it is in conventional turnouts. Wye turnouts' frog # is the sum of the diversion BETWEEN the two routes...so it's really like a #8...except two of them back-to-back, sharing the same frog.
> 
> BUT...Peco did something a little different with their #4 Wye using a somewhat smaller radius to get a shorter turnout:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and the links! I learned a lot from reading.

Paul


----------

